# Could there be a *Canadian* "map" guitar?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was reading a piece on the busride in this morning, about the National Glenwood guitar, AKA "map" guitar. Some 34 years ago, while touring the old Gibson factory in Kalamazoo, I got to try the more detailed mahogany-slab "map" guitar made under the Epiphone label. 

But the article got me to thinking, could there actually be some sort of rudimentary Canadian map that might serve as the template for a guitar body? Or is the suitability of the national boundaries for a guitar just one of those things that you either got or don't got?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

The closest I've seen are maple leaf guitars.

(photo shopped, I'm sure)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> The closest I've seen are maple leaf guitars.
> 
> (photo shopped, I'm sure)


Would not want to trip and fall on that guitar


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of those rectangular Gretsch guitars as a Cdn flag would be cool.

But personally, I'd like one shaped like a beaver. ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Of both the Epiphone map and the maple-leaf guitars, I would strongly caution against doing any Pete Townsend "windmills". You could seriously hurt yourself on Florida or the left half of the leaf.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Easy to threaten the audience with that jackhammer. !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Nah. Use this instead.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Mooh said:


> One of those rectangular Gretsch guitars as a Cdn flag would be cool.
> 
> But personally, I'd like one shaped like a beaver. ;-)
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


This is a close as it gets.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

But personally said:


> Pics please!



Of Beaver shaped guitar


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

This is a pretty famous "Canadian" guitar:

http://www.sixstringnation.com/

I got to play it at a History Day event a couple years ago. Robbie Baker played it right after me...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Martin Tielli has a double neck with Pearson's flag proposal. Nice bit of obscure Canadiana.
Edit: It's not the Pearson proposal but an A.Y. Jackson design. Apparently I'm but one of many who have mistaken it for the Pearson.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Martin Tielli has a double neck with Pearson's flag proposal. Nice bit of obscure Canadiana.


Then there's Gordie Johnson:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't use a double-neck but I actually played that at the wedding reception of two classmates in 1989. No Hertzog, but every bit as fuzzy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm tempted to make one out of Balsa, but it would be a a slightly tilted map when you're playing.... with the neck pocket on Davis Inlet and the St Lawrence smoothed out so that Brockville Ont falls on your leg while you play sitting, because we all know you won't be standing.

It would probably be like playing an Explorer, the ass end will weigh a ton because everything west of Brockville is hanging off the back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd like to see a drawing of that.


----------

